# WiFi sur IBook G3



## philia (5 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir

Mon père aimerait bénéficier du WiFi sur son IBook G3 pour récupérer une connexion internet. Quel dongle USB lui conseiller ?

Merci


----------



## Notabene (5 Avril 2006)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Mon père aimerait bénéficier du WiFi sur son IBook G3 pour récupérer une connexion internet. Quel dongle USB lui conseiller ?


Pas génial comme idée le dongle USB.

Reliez plutôt la carte réseau filaire du G3 avec un câble RJ-45 à un Point d'accès sans fil ou à une borne d'accès AirPort Express, et vous transformerez celle-ci en une carte réseau Wi-Fi.

Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais dans ce cas, ce n'est pas du sans fil 

Regarde donc ce fil


----------



## Notabene (6 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais dans ce cas, ce n'est pas du sans fil
> 
> Regarde donc ce fil



L'USB 1.1 peut transférer des données jusqu'à 12 Mbit/seconde. La norme USB 2.0 peut transférer quand à elle des données jusqu'à 480 Mbit/seconde.

Quand on connecte un périphérique USB 2.0 sur un connecteur USB 1.1, la bande passante est de 12 Mbit/s, soit la vitesse du port le plus lent. [Lire ce fil sur MacBidouille]

Vous pouvez aussi créer un réseau CPL chez vous en exploitant l'installation électrique domestique.  Les meilleures offres du moment pour démarrer votre réseau avec Devolo MicroLink dLAN duo Starter Kit. 

La solution que je vous propose plus haut, vous permet de surfer jusqu'à 54 Mbit/s avec un G3 sous Mac OS (8, 9 et X) sans avoir à rechercher le moindre driver/pilote pour configurer votre Point d'accès sans fil.

Bonne décision,
Notabene


----------



## philia (6 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses...

Je lui ferait part de vos idées (notamment celle du courant porteur meme si c'est moins pratique pour lire ses mails depuis la terasse par exemple...mais pas inintéressant !)


----------



## nikolo (7 Avril 2006)

dis moi notabene, tu configures comment ensuite les 2 ordis quant tu en as un sous Tiger qui utilise du wifi 11g et un sous os 9 sans wifi avec ta solution cpl?


Sinon :  est ce que la carte :

Bewan Wi-Fi PCMCIA 54Mbps (http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/fiche-technique/11099/)

fonctionne sur un imac g3 snow de 700mhz et sera reconnu par le logiciel airport d'os 9?
2eme question : mon reseau etant en wpa2 personnel : avec cette carte pourrias je me connecter sans probleme?

si non, quelle carte accepte le wpa 2 et compatible avec ma machine?


----------

